

The Scottish Political Singularity, Act Two - cstross
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2015/05/the-scottish-political-singula-1.html

======
TheOtherHobbes
>A Conservative/Labour coalition just isn't conceivable.

Not so. Considering Miliband's professed hatred of the SNP, his lack of
interest in an SNP-LAB coalition, and the pro-austerity slant of both Labour
and the Tories, I think a CON-LAB coalition isn't at all inconceivable.

It would destroy Labour for the forseeable, but Clegg was perfectly happy to
sacrifice the LibDems for a seat at the table.

So I think it's foolish to believe Miliband would never do the same, using
similar rationalisations.

There's actually much less ideological space between Labour and the Tories
than there is between CON-LAB and everyone else - except UKIP, who are noisy
but irrelevant clowns.

Is it _likely_? Possibly not. But considering no one seriously expected
CleggMania to turn into five years of Tory jackboot economics, "inconceivable"
is not the right word for the possibility.

